# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  کنترل حرکت موس

## niloo17

سلام دوستان
چه جوری می تونم حرکت موس را روی صفحه کنترل کنم مثلا موقع کلیک موس بر روی صفحه کار خاصی انجام بشه ویا مکان موس در یک نقطه
ممنون می شم اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## artour

از این رویداد window.addEventListener تو کد جاوا سکریپت استفاده کن.

----------


## niloo17

> از این رویداد window.addEventListener تو کد جاوا سکریپت استفاده کن.


می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## artour

این قسمت یه شنودگر اضافه می کنی.به عنوان مثال من تغییر مکان موس گذاشتم

<script type="text/javascript"> 
if(window.addEventListener){ 
document.body.addEventListener('mousemove',myFunct  ion,false) 
} 
else { 
if(window.attachEvent){ 
document.body.attachEvent('onmousemove',myFunction  ); 
} 
} 
obj=document.getElementById; 
} 
</script> 



این قسمتم تابعی که بعد حرکت موس انجام میشه

function curPos(event){ 
//
//
//
//
//}

----------

